# My blue cray dimi is berried



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Was chasing a few of my blue dimi crays around to see who was the best to take to the show tomorrow, and look who showed up 

I think this is the same female that was berried but lost her eggs, she probably molted right away when I put her back in the main tank and now she's a mamma again.
flash makes her bluer than she is, she' more of a steel blue.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

looks awesome. wish I had some of those


----------

